

Ask HN: Best git tutorial for designers? - rubyrescue

Is there a relatively non-technical introduction to git that you give to people who aren't super technical but have some SVN experience? I need to get some designers into git but don't know what to recommend - book or online guide.
======
gilaniali
gitref.org is great. Its concise enough to get you and your team started. You
can then move on to progit.org if you want advanced info

if you care about mercurial (I do), hginit.com is great. It even provides a
intro specifically for users coming from Subversion. you can then move on to
<http://hgbook.red-bean.com/>.

